
Changes Mulled as Synthetic Drug Sentences Cause Confusion - ourmandave
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_SYNTHETIC_DRUGS_ENFORCEMENT
======
jonny_storm
Had trouble getting past the AP map. Here's a direct link:
[http://www.dailyherald.com/article/20170123/news/301239883/](http://www.dailyherald.com/article/20170123/news/301239883/)

